# F1 2010 ERROR alOPEN,dll



## rideverest (Jul 28, 2010)

I am getting a problem on this that needs an OpenAL32.dll file
i download that and then put it in the main directory(system 32 ), still it gives me another error
"The procedure entry point alSource3i could not be located in the dynamic library OpenAL32.dll"

Please help


----------



## Duckii (Sep 21, 2010)

You need to register the .dll file with System32.
Putting in simply in there doesn't solve the problem.

Open a command line *Windows Key + R* and type *cmd* and press enter. Then type in *regsvr32 "DLL name here"*, and hit enter.

Good luck.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

You just need to install OpenAL, try to see if you can find it in the F1 2010 DVD, if not, you can downlolad it from here:
*OpenAL*


----------



## rideverest (Jul 28, 2010)

Tried that register thing but this popped out....

OPENALdll was loaded but the DIRegisterServer entry was not found. The file can not be registered

the link given...I tried using...installed but still the same....HELP !!!!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

try installing it in c:\windows\system instead of system32

also download this version instead


also I recommend updating your sound drivers.. make sure you have sound software installed, and if you have a sound card make sure it is properly installed and up to date


----------



## rideverest (Jul 28, 2010)

How to update a sound card? I have realtek High definition audio......


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Go to Realtek's website


----------



## rideverest (Jul 28, 2010)

tried....still cannot......HELP !!!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

can you please post where did you get the game from?


----------



## rideverest (Jul 28, 2010)

http://*********.org/torrent/************Razor1911

Many other people are facing this error too.......


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What you've got there is a pirate copy. Buy the game and stop wasting our time. We don't offer any support for illegally obtained software.


----------

